# Giganotosaurus (Dino crisis) vs Spinosaurus & T-Rex(JP)



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2010)

Was wondering If the Spinosaurus and T-Rex combined would be able to take down the Dino Crisis 2 Giganotosaurus?



If it's not reasonable then add another Rex


----------



## BenTennyson (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't it take a high powered satellite beam to kill that Giganotosaurus? 

...yeah.

It's amazing durability combined with the absurdly impossible strength to slam a near equal sized foe with only its mouth and jaw muscles, killing them in the process...it wins.

Adding another Rex won't do much but prolong the inevitable.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

giganotosaurus stomps


----------



## Cypher0120 (Dec 2, 2010)

A regular Rex tanked multiple shots from an armored tank in that game. 

Yeah... Giga stomps.

Now make this Sharptooth and we have a fight.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

^it tanked an rpg to the face too


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 2, 2010)

Giganotosaurus was huge. A T-Rex could only bite its hind legs as I recall.

Heh this made me remember the T-Rex of the first Dino Crisis, which could get into water for a high-speed boat pursuing.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

^1st dino crisis. its just like resident evil with dinosaurs instead of zombies


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, I remember the genetically engineered dinos that made big stomping sounds from afar. I always saved my instakill venom darts for those.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

too bad the third game sucked monkey balls


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 2, 2010)

I never played it. Heard it sucked ass, didn't have Regina and was out on a system I never bought.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

it takes place on a space ship on outerspace. had alien dinosaurs that look like this  horrible characters. easily worst game sequel ever


----------



## Gig (Dec 2, 2010)

Horrible stomp in favour of the Giganotosaurus 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvYANWZuI28[/YOUTUBE]



Kirihara said:


> it takes place on a space ship on outerspace. had alien dinosaurs that look like this  horrible characters. easily worst game sequel ever



My God  

Don't people realise that Dinosaurs are cool enough as is, making them aliens just dilutes there awesome, no one gives a fuck about alien dinosaurs it just makes them silly and stupid.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

and that big alien dinosaur managed to sneak in to the main characters. my god this dinosaur is more ninja than naruto


----------



## Gig (Dec 2, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> and that big alien dinosaur managed to sneak in to the main characters. *my god this dinosaur is more ninja than naruto*


That is not exactly hard, Naruto is a horrible Ninja he's about as stealthy as a drunkard most likely less so, since the average drunk doesn't walk around in a bright orange jump suit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2010)

imeant naruto as a verse


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 2, 2010)

Giga squishes Spino while tossing T-rex around like a toy

Still want DC4


----------



## BenTennyson (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow that Giga was way bigger than I remembered.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 3, 2010)

When I first saw the giganotosaurus I was like


When it took a fucking satellite beam to kill it, I was like


When I learned the real size of the Giganotosaurus is nowhere near that size, I was like


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> When I learned the real size of the Giganotosaurus is nowhere near that size, I was like



What do you mean?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 3, 2010)

In real life, a Tyrannosaurus would have most probably won if they somehow ever crossed into another's territory (considering they lived in the two seperate Americas, highly unlikely to impossible likelihood), thanks to much better-designed jaw and bite-force.

The point is, in reality the difference in size is about a metre or two at most, not "Tyrannosaurus has to bite at knee-level" difference.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Dec 3, 2010)

JP Rex could have a chance. Look at how super agile it was here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD_-e2AHmwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2010)

Giganotosaurus is 20 meters tall


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2010)

I agee sharptooth vs gigantosorus


----------



## BenTennyson (Dec 3, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> Giganotosaurus is 20 meters tall



Don't you mean 20 meters long?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2010)

20 meters tall and 7 meters long


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 3, 2010)

So it has a shorter tail but longer legs?

WTF?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2010)

i dunno


----------



## BenTennyson (Dec 3, 2010)

aye. typos ftl.

as always.


----------

